# 5th Betta to die in 2 weeks! So sad!



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I just lost Sky today, she is the 5th Betta within a week that I lost to some unknown reason. I wish someone had a suggestion to try, I feel like my whole sorority is going to die soon! 

Dang it Sky, I wish I knew how to help you but you and all your sisters are dying so fast! I feel helpless and guilty that I can't help you. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Sky. I hope you can figure out what's going on in your tank and save your other bettas. It's so sad when one dies.


----------

